# Now that's what I call spicy!



## jkath (Jul 17, 2005)

(for those of you wondering, yes, it is a joke)


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 17, 2005)

OMG, jkath, that is hilarious 

That poor baby


----------



## wasabi (Jul 17, 2005)

That is a spooky pic.


----------



## IcyMist (Jul 18, 2005)

JKath, you naughty lady.


----------



## Mr_Dove (Jul 18, 2005)

My son is 3 now but I started putting hot sauce in his baby food when he first started eating solid foods.  He loves it now.  He's not a true chili-head yet but he's getting there.


----------



## middie (Jul 18, 2005)

cracks me up every time i see it


----------

